# sorry for messing up your Final Four basketball



## anthonpal (Apr 6, 2015)

That's an auspicious sign for Sling TV's future Wisconsin vs Duke Live Stream (there's clearly a lot of demand for live sports online), but let's hope that it's better prepared for the next big wave of cord cutters.


----------

